# Jordanelle - Where Amazing happens!



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Decided to check out the Rock Cliff area of Jordanelle after work today. Got there with a slight breeze just barely causing a ripple on the water and I thought to myself, "It's going to be a good day". I started unloading my car, unzipped my equipment bag and discovered that I had left the pump at home. So much for the good day theory. So with lung power, I was able to inflate the Fat Cat into a somewhat acceptable pressure and off I went. Picked up five smallies on the way to a previous hotspot. Tied on a 5" Yum Dinger and wham! An 18" largemouth. I think the day is starting to get a little better. Started fan-casting around the area and discovered a honeyhole, worked this area until my arms and lipping thumb is sore. Dropshotting and T-rigging (due to the snaggy area) worked well today. Numbers for today? Really high!

What was incredible is the size of the smallies I was catching. At one point, I said to myself, "Man, another big one?" I never thought I would say that, especially when it comes to smallie fishing. All in all, probably one of my best days in Jordanelle when it comes to smallies.

Enjoy the pics! Sorry for the pix quality, only had the camera phone with me today.[attachment=7:3ef0684o]23ad8f52fced.jpg[/attachment:3ef0684o][attachment=1:3ef0684o]092d6fd1c64e.jpg[/attachment:3ef0684o][attachment=0:3ef0684o]c9ffe43239ff.jpg[/attachment:3ef0684o]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish my man. Sounds like a wonderful day, except for forgetting the pump. Hopefully you don't smoke.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great trip. Good picture quality especially for a phone. Glad ya nailed em


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice fish my man. Sounds like a wonderful day, except for forgetting the pump. Hopefully you don't smoke.


Thanks! I don't smoke but I think I'm a little bit out of shape. People call me a blowhard sometimes but I didn't realize that until yesterday


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... thats just awesome. I love Rock Cliff for those smallies. I haven't been for a long while but thats where my personal best came from. They sure are pretty fish when they get some size huh?? Great job!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You are inspiring me to keep the pontoon packed up in the trunk of the car. I need a day like that. I didnt' know there were LMB in Jordanelle. Very cool.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You are inspiring me to keep the pontoon packed up in the trunk of the car. I need a day like that. I didnt' know there were LMB in Jordanelle. Very cool.


The trip before this one garnered me two LMBs. First time I've caught more than one at Rock Cliff.


----------



## C&R (Apr 28, 2008)

Dude those are some very impressive fish. :shock: I was there several days ago with a friend of mine and all we could get were rainbows.  We did manage a few smb, but that was it. What colors of soft plastics/ stick baits do you find work the best up there? I am taking my wife and one of her work friends up there in the next few days and would love to get them into some good bass. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice fish, congrats on the catch. I hate it when the pump is left at home. -)O(-


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

C&R said:


> Dude those are some very impressive fish. :shock: I was there several days ago with a friend of mine and all we could get were rainbows.  We did manage a few smb, but that was it. What colors of soft plastics/ stick baits do you find work the best up there? I am taking my wife and one of her work friends up there in the next few days and would love to get them into some good bass. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Darker colors like watermelon, grape and smoke was the ticket on that outing. I usually start out dark and go to the lighter colors as the day wears on. Before dark and/or if the water is stained, you'd see me tossing one of those chartreuse/lime-colored Senko worms. Size-wise, I normally throw 4" ones, but in this outing, the 5" seem to get the bigger fish, although the thinner profile Roboworm caught a lot of fish also.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you earned those fish with lung power, no fair that is cheeting. I'm leaving my pump home next time. nice fish...love the way they fight..eh


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Niice job, man! Those are some quality fish right there! The second to the largest smallie has got some gorgeous color to it!

Just curious, how long does it take you to get all your gear, tube (with pump  ) and electronics ready once you get to the water? I've been trying to decide if I should get a float tube or a small boat.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Niice job, man! Those are some quality fish right there! The second to the largest smallie has got some gorgeous color to it!
> 
> Just curious, how long does it take you to get all your gear, tube (with pump  ) and electronics ready once you get to the water? I've been trying to decide if I should get a float tube or a small boat.


It normally takes me about 7-10 minutes or so from the time that I unload at the ramp (or whatever) to get set up and in the water. I usually have my poles rigged up, the lures/plastics/bait that I'm using in a grocery bag, and the electronics themselves don't take up a long time to get set up. After parking the car, I pump up the tube (extra 9.4 minutes longer if I forget the pump :wink: )or top it off if I come with a larger vehicle and the tube is somewhat inflated. I then stuff the lures/plastics/bait in the float tube pockets, set up the electronics, put on my fins and launch. I have an inflatable dinghy that I take fishing once in a while and it takes me about the same time to get set up and launched. With a boat, you can cover more water in less time, but I discovered though on a float tube, that I can work an area more thoroughly than from a boat (unless you anchor and it's not windy).


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that is awesome.I quit fishing up there after they closed off the face of the dam due to security concerns following 9/11.Back the rules were bass had to be over 12" to keep them and I use to catch limits of big smallies 2 or 3 times a month across the face of the dam.I just might have to make a trip up there this year.Again congrats on the toads.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's an excellent day of fishing. Good job.

Manual inflation? Ugh! Fish earned, like stated earlier.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

very nice fish.
i did not know they had LMB in jordanelle. when i go there i always search for the elusive monster brown.

have not found him yet


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, props and thx for sharing!!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Good looking fish. How is the topwater fishing there? I just got my first float tube and am excited to take it out. Planning on hitting up the Nelle for some LMB's and others.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent report and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

